
Show HN: Check the performance of your Pricing Page - aballai
https://revops.io/pricing-page-optimizer
======
aballai
We (RevOps) built this tool to help give SaaS businesses some tips on how to
improve their pricing pages. Would love your feedback on what else you'd like
to see!

~~~
aballai
You can also share these links, for example Pantheon's pricing page:
[https://revops.io/pricing-page-
optimizer/#https://pantheon.i...](https://revops.io/pricing-page-
optimizer/#https://pantheon.io/pricing)

------
caffeinatedwes
Looks cool! What was the impetus for this?

~~~
aballai
Thanks! We're actively doing research on the challenges of pricing for SaaS
businesses. Its a way for us to understand how engaged businesses are with
wanting to improve their packaging & pricing.

